# NEW MEMBERS - TAKE A MINUTE AND INTRODUCE YOURSELF HERE! > PROFESSIONAL ATHLETE PICTURES > PRO NEWS >  dorian !!

## mando

guys can someone please put up ALL the dorian yates pics that came out in flex i think dec 93 . when he those amazing gains ....i have the front double biceps , and the side tricep but not the great back pose.
thanx. :Wink/Grin:   :Strong Smiley:

----------


## bigedd3105

Yeah i wanna see them too1 :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:  
The pic is from 1994 i think. True hardcore! 
By the way those are 150's he's pressing :EEK!:

----------


## palme

Must say he looks relaxed

----------

